# Westfield MA police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

This ones kinda boring lol.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome, well done!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

dmackack said:


> This ones kinda boring lol.


Not quite boring to those of us that attended Westfield State... Those cruisers usually meant, "Shit, off-campus party is over..."

I'm also wondering... has there been a massive increase of tattoo's/body jewelry within the Mass State Police ranks with the opening of a parlor next to the strip mall barracks? Just curious...

Excellent job yet again dmack.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lookin Good !!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

As always strong work!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice work dmack!


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful work as always--


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job. Looks Identical


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

ha ha ha PVT cowboy. It was a RARE sight to see them on campus but if ya saw them there you know you were screwed ! ! 

I attended 93-97 when did ya go there ?


----------

